# John L. Girardeau



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2005)

John L. Girardeau, Southern Presbyterian minister, was born on November 14, 1825 and died on June 23, 1898. A notable leader in the Southern Presbyterian Church, he was born of French Huguenot ancestory. He wrote many books and articles on a multitude of subjects, notably against the innovation of musical instruments in the Christian worship of God and concerning the discretionary power of the Church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.pcahistory.org/periodicals/spr/bios/girardeau.html


> In January 1854, he and his wife Penelope Sarah ("Sal") moved from St. John Parish and Wilton Presbyterian Church (January 1849-December 53) to Charleston to assume the work begun by John B. Adger and the session of Second Presbyterian Church. The work was designed to establish a church for and of the slaves. In 1850, citizens of Charleston built a meeting house on Anson Street for the exclusive use of the slaves. After Adger's health failed, Girardeau was handpicked by Adger and Smyth to lead the work forward. The work expanded from thirty-six black members when Girardeau arrived to over 600 at the time of the American Armageddon. He preached to over 1,500 weekly from 1859 through 1861.
> 
> In 1858/59 the Anson Street Mission experienced a marvelous revival and in April 1859 they moved into a new building at the prestigious and prime intersection of Meeting and Calhoun Streets. The black membership was given the privilege of naming their church (which was particularized in 1858) and they chose "Zion." Zion Presbyterian Church became famous for Girardeau's preaching-he was called "the Spurgeon of America"-, but it was also noteworthy for its diaconal ministry in the community, catechetical training of hundreds in the city, sewing clubs for the women, and missionary activity. The outreach and influence of Zion was of such public notoriety that Girardeau and the session were often criticized and sometimes physically threatened. For example, the catechetical training and teaching of hymns and psalms was so effective that some Charlestonians believed Girardeau was teaching the slaves to read for themselves (which was contrary to state law).
> 
> After the War and before Girardeau could return to Charleston, a number of freedmen of Zion Presbyterian Church beckoned Girardeau to return to "the Holy City" and resume his work with them. They desired to have their white pastor whom they knew, loved, and respected, rather than a black missionary from the North. Throughout the post-War and Reconstruction years, he arduously worked amongst both black and white in Charleston. He mightily labored within the Southern Presbyterian Church to see that the freedmen were included in the church and in 1869 he nominated seven freedmen for the office of ruling elder in Zion Presbyterian Church, preached the ordination service, and with the white members of his session laid hands on his black brothers.


----------



## bwana-asafiwe (Nov 7, 2006)

*Girardeau fan*

Before moving here to Charleston, SC I was introduced to JLG by Prof. Willborn at Greenville Presbyterian. Theo. Seminary. I've not read it (would love to), but he wrote his dissertation on JLG [Willborn, C. N. "John L. Girardeau: Pastor to Slaves and Theologian of Causes", unpublished Ph.D. dissertation, (Philadelphia, PA: Westminster Theological Seminary, 2003)]. We travelled back an forth from G'ville to Chas for over 6 months before we made the move and I spent as much time as possible trying to track down information re: JLG. 

His son-in-law put together an excellent biography with sermons and poetry attached: 

Blackburn, George A., editor, _The Life Work of John L. Girardeau, D.D., LL.D._ (Columbia, S.C. : The State Co., 1916), 432pp.

*See also*:
Kelly, Douglas. _Preachers with Power: Four Stalwarts of the South_, (Edinburgh : Banner of Truth Trust, 1992), 198pp.

I've found a couple locations where he lived downtown. I've found the location of the church he pastored downtown. I've been to Willtown where he first pastored but the location of the site is a bit confusing due to the fact that later on Baptists met there and then finally Anglican met there. I think that I know the location.?. 

I found the location of his gravestone in Columbia. He is buried near J.H. Thornwell and his son-in-law Blackburn. I've also toured the old Theological Seminary in Columbia. It's awesome standing there in that restored house imagining sitting under his teaching. He was a brilliant intellect who trained his mind very sharply. His memory was excellent and his logic was very clear. He was passionate about his state, his calling and, above all, the Gospel. He was a man of great piety.

His ministry among the slaves was unique and abundantly blessed. Dr. Kelley wrote that he is convinced that Charleston wasn't burned like other major southern cities due to the general love and admiration of the slaves for JLG. 

I recommend you all to get acquainted with John L. Girardeau. I'm especially glad for the addition of some of his poetry. He possessed great skill with words. I have especially appreciated his poetic versions of some of the psalms. I even wrote a few simple (traditional) tunes to go along with a few of his psalms.

I'll see if I can post some pictures of JLG interest. Anyone else out there acquanted with JLG?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 7, 2006)

bwana-asafiwe said:


> Before moving here to Charleston, SC I was introduced to JLG by Prof. Willborn at Greenville Presbyterian. Theo. Seminary. I've not read it (would love to), but he wrote his dissertation on JLG [Willborn, C. N. "John L. Girardeau: Pastor to Slaves and Theologian of Causes", unpublished Ph.D. dissertation, (Philadelphia, PA: Westminster Theological Seminary, 2003)]. We travelled back an forth from G'ville to Chas for over 6 months before we made the move and I spent as much time as possible trying to track down information re: JLG.
> 
> His son-in-law put together an excellent biography with sermons and poetry attached:
> Blackburn, George A., editor, _The Life Work of John L. Girardeau, D.D., LL.D._ (Columbia, S.C. : The State Co., 1916), 432pp.
> ...


. One of G's works (more?) have not been reprinted. It may be his major Philosophy work I'm thinking of.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## PresReformed (Nov 13, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> . One of G's works (more?) have not been reprinted. It may be his major Philosophy work I'm thinking of.



"The Will in its Theological Relations" and "Discussions of Philosophical Questions" are two that I'm aware of. I'm thinking about reprinting "Instrumental Music in the Public Worship of the Church" since it hasn't been in print since 1983.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks; those sound like what I was thinking of. We've had a PDF version of the instrumental music work keyed to the original pagination up at fpcr for several years and I also have wondered about making it available as a POD, though with the text so freely available I do wonder if it is necessary. What do folks think of the 2005 John Price book; does it replace Gireardeau as a new standard for the position?


PresReformed said:


> "The Will in its Theological Relations" and "Discussions of Philosophical Questions" are two that I'm aware of. I'm thinking about reprinting "Instrumental Music in the Public Worship of the Church" since it hasn't been in print since 1983.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2007)

John L. Girardeau, _Calvin and Evangelical Arminianism: Compared as to Election, Reprobation, Justification, and Related Doctrines_


----------

